# dry Flakey foot



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

hi i've got an older woodpigeon that somone gave me last year,,they had her for several years but could no longer keep her...it cant fly due to a previous injury i believe...

just noticed shes limping badly and on looking her foot is covered in thick white dry flakey skin...only had one pigeon like this before,a feral and on finding her her body was well flakey all over and she sadly died..

this is real painful as she is layed down...cannot bring her in as she freaks out in a cage and just throws herself into the bars.....

any ideas please


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you supply a picture of the foot, and is it on both feet or just one? A pic would help.

Could be an infection or bumble foot or more.....

Sometimes pigeons will have a SCALY build up of white tissue, and that is caused by scaly leg mites, but that is usually on both legs. This can be remedied by Scalex drops, or another pest prevention treatment taken internally, IF that is what it is.

You can also rub an ointment like e-oil which will suffocate the nasty little critters.

I am moving your thread to the wood pigeon forum.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could try putting some vaseline on the foot for the time being. I saw that was recommended as a treatment for scaly leg mite and if it isn't that it might soothe any soreness and pain...but I would recommend a vet visit.

Cynthia


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> You could try putting some vaseline on the foot for the time being. I saw that was recommended as a treatment for scaly leg mite and if it isn't that it might soothe any soreness and pain...but I would recommend a vet visit.
> 
> Cynthia


You can also try coconut oil


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I've smothered the foot in vaseline and got her in a seperate cage....taken some pics so will upload them soon


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2058765&id=1468297089&l=2dd705a5fb

Dont believe i've finally done it.......the photos are here!!"!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like scaley leg mites to me and your can get scalex drops to put on the shoulder in the back of the neck and I am sure there is other directions on the bottle. I would certainly give it a try. How is the rest of her health is her body dry and flakey too. But I would get scalex drops and try that and that might take care of the condition.c.hert


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

hi,her body is in good condition,just seems to be that leg at the moment...thanks for your help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think c.hert is right about treating the whole pigeon, you don't want it to spread any further if it is mites.

Cynthia


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

gonna have to order some scalex....my local store has something called "just for scaly legs" but the woman said its just for poultry.... or shall i get some ivermectin drops off vet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

solly said:


> gonna have to order some scalex....my local store has something called "just for scaly legs" but the woman said its just for poultry.... or shall i get some ivermectin drops off vet?


Is this taken orally? If it does it will take care of all blood sucking pests. I would also try putting a topical ointment on it also.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would stick to the scalex for pigeons and not use any chicken supplies and you could order it from different companies like foys or seigals but I don't know where you are located and its hard to know if you can get something like scalex for pigeons..c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oral ivermec will knock em out, then put what ever oil/bag balm/salve suggested on the legs just for good measure.


----------

